# Painting over painted exterior brick



## kbrooke (Dec 20, 2007)

What is the best method to paint over exterior brick paint. My exterior brick has been painted and it needs repainting. Do I just power wash and paint away? Is there specific paint that should be used.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

If the existing paint is still holding ok, you should be able to power wash and repaint. Chances are the power washing is going to knock a few spots off, so be prepared to spot prime a little. If the old paint is chalking, it is best to reprime before painting or the new paint will not adhere very well. Best advice is to go to a real paint store, like Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams, and follow their advice. Stay away from Home Depot and Lowes paint dept.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

like Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams, and follow their advice. Stay away from Home Depot and Lowes paint dept.

Good advice:yes: :yes:


----------



## GreenContractor (Jan 2, 2008)

behr might make it a year with out flaking off on the exterior, great advise to use the same paint professionals use.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

troubleseeker said:


> If the existing paint is still holding ok, you should be able to power wash and repaint. Chances are the power washing is going to knock a few spots off, so be prepared to spot prime a little. If the old paint is chalking, it is best to reprime before painting or the new paint will not adhere very well. Best advice is to go to a real paint store, like Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams, and follow their advice. Stay away from Home Depot and Lowes paint dept.


I agree, stay away from home depot and lowes. There employees are not properly trained. I am a professional painting contractor in NY. Power wash the surface, clean with tsp, scrape any loose paint, let surface dry, prime with a masonry primer that's 100% acrylic, and apply two top coats of a paint that's 100% acrylic. I would prime with a100 from sherwin williams and top coat with super paint from sherwin williams,we use both products on a regular basis and have never had a problem, they can also both be used on masonry and we do use them on masonry.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

clean with tsp

You clean the WHOLE house with TSP??


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

chrisn said:


> clean with tsp
> 
> You clean the WHOLE house with TSP??


Liquid concentrated tsp. The liquid concentrated tsp is mixed with Water in a pump sprayer and sprayed onto the substrate and rinsed off with a pressure washer


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

housepaintingny said:


> Liquid concentrated tsp. The liquid concentrated tsp is mixed with Water in a pump sprayer and sprayed onto the substrate and rinsed off with a pressure washer


Never heard of that but will look into it.thanks.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Never heard of that but will look into it.thanks.


Welcome, we use it often in that form. Its in a 16oz bottle and that one bottle will make a couple of gallons after its mixed with water, then we spray it on, brush it if needed, then power wash it off.


----------



## 4ThGeneration (May 3, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Never heard of that but will look into it.thanks.



If you have a low GPM home depot type of pw you probably will not get allo the TSP off and it will etch your windows. Beware...


----------

